# log error



## wekers (Jun 7, 2014)

Dear all, 

I noticed this error on my log, what means?


```
166 Jun  7 03:40:14   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc6750bd0: pru_attach() failed
167 Jun  7 03:40:18   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc68b65e8: pru_attach() failed
168 Jun  7 03:40:18   last message repeated 3 times
169 Jun  7 03:41:23   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc6750bd0: pru_attach() failed
170 Jun  7 03:48:06   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc68b65e8: pru_attach() failed
171 Jun  7 03:48:09   last message repeated 3 times
172 Jun  7 03:48:15   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc6af5ccc: pru_attach() failed
173 Jun  7 03:48:15   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc6af5ccc: pru_attach() failed
174 Jun  7 03:48:36   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc68be4ec: pru_attach() failed
175 Jun  7 03:49:07   last message repeated 2 times
176 Jun  7 03:49:07   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc68be4ec: pru_attach() failed
177 Jun  7 03:49:08   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc6af5bd0: pru_attach() failed
178 Jun  7 03:49:10   kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xc68be4ec: pru_attach() failed
179 Jun  7 03:49:14   last message repeated 3 times
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 8, 2014)

Basically... some interesting networking stuff going on.  I had an issue a while back with sonewconn log messages showing the listen queue overloaded when I had a runaway application use up all the open file descriptors on the system.  What is the system doing when you see the messages?


----------



## wekers (Jun 8, 2014)

I dont know machine freeze and I had to reboot. I only see a lot spamd in same time on debug log, nothing more:


```
spamd[1042]: queueing deletion of 162.251.115.203 esp13.esportestop.c    om.br <return-78585-1-3497@esportestop.com.br>  
spamd[1042]: queueing deletion of 192.255.164.96 pod6.podercompras.co    m.br <return-57061-174-3465@podercompras.com.br>  
spamd[1042]: queueing deletion of 107.161.84.234 clp14.claropromos.co    m.br <return-58286-181-3494@claropromos.com.br>  
spamd[1042]: queueing deletion of 107.182.130.178 ide18.ideiamulti.co    m.br <return-19152-167-3487@ideiamulti.com.br>  
spamd[1042]: queueing deletion of 5.175.149.35 cup35.cupompromos.com.    br <bounce-17588-8758988-16976-248@cupompromos.com.br>
```


Maybe has something which can be with pf rules happens? 

Some times I have other problem, error in 10-RELEASE on openbgpd to use bgp-spamd: and occasionally freeze when happens this error:


```
155 Jun  6 20:50:48 bgpd[2860]: neighbor 64.142.121.62: socket error: Operation timed out
156 Jun  6 20:54:03 bgpd[2860]: neighbor 64.142.121.62: socket error: Operation timed out
157 Jun  6 21:47:33 bgpd[2860]: neighbor 64.142.121.62: sending notification: HoldTimer e    xpired, unknown subcode 0
158 Jun  6 21:49:18 bgpd[2860]: neighbor 64.142.121.62: socket error: Operation timed out
159 Jun  6 22:20:02 bgpd[2860]: neighbor 64.142.121.62: sending notification: HoldTimer e    xpired, unknown subcode 0
160 Jun  6 22:21:47 bgpd[2860]: neighbor 64.142.121.62: socket error: Operation timed out
161 Jun  6 22:25:02 bgpd[2860]: neighbor 64.142.121.62: socket error: Operation timed out
162 Jun  6 22:40:56 bgpd[2858]: pftable_change ioctl: Cannot allocate memory
163 Jun  6 22:40:56 bgpd[2860]: neighbor 64.142.121.62: sending notification: Cease, admi    nistratively down
```

The bgpd die also:


```
$ bgpctl show
bgpctl: connect: /var/run/bgpd.sock: No such file or directory
```

Occasionally happens when make this error on bgp, 


```
kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 2, size: 24576
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/troubleshoot.html#INDEFINITE-WAIT-BUFFER

5.10.

What does the error swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: mean?

This means that a process is trying to page memory to disk, and the page attempt has hung trying to access the disk for more than 20 seconds. It might be caused by bad blocks on the disk drive, disk wiring, cables, or any other disk I/O-related hardware. If the drive itself is bad, disk errors will appear in /var/log/messages and in the output of dmesg. Otherwise, check the cables and connections.


----------

